# Hey boss, can I get the credit card to order this as a(n) essential tool for my inspections



## mtlogcabin (Nov 19, 2020)

So one of my inspectors asked about getting this in order to do his inspections. What do you think?


----------



## jar546 (Nov 19, 2020)

Can you pass it off as a thermometer to your boss?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 19, 2020)

Maybe if we can get a laser mounted on it


----------



## e hilton (Nov 19, 2020)

I’ll bite ... what is it?


----------



## classicT (Nov 19, 2020)

e hilton said:


> I’ll bite ... what is it?


A Glock 19 Gen 5 that has had some frame work and paint done to make it look like a Milwaukee tool.


----------



## ICE (Nov 19, 2020)

Glock is overrated.  









						P320-M18
					

The same accuracy, durability and unmatched reliability as the M17, now available in a compact size.




					www.sigsauer.com


----------



## ICE (Nov 19, 2020)

mtlogcabin said:


> So one of my inspectors asked about getting this in order to do his inspections. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 7172


So....you have to bribe your inspectors to get them to do inspections?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 20, 2020)

No my inspectors just want the "tools" that it may take to assure the contractors comply.


----------

